# Chevre molds



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I got the long tube (bottomless) molds to make chevre logs...however, they are completely unstable. Have been putting them on a cheese mat on a baking sheet and using small bungie cords to stabilize them to each other and to the baking sheet. Is there a better/easier way? Curds like to force their way out the bottom, then the whole stupid mold tips, letting out more curds, THEN it's a mess all over....


----------



## mnblonde1 (Dec 31, 2012)

are you straining the whey out of your molds a bit before you fill them? I use a slotted sppon-it doesnt have so much slots but rather holes-it works great ! also fill a bit at a time-not all at once


----------

